# Grayston rubber spring assistors



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking to raise the front of our Kontiki 669/AL-KO tag and whilst uprated springs (Goldschmitt or Lesjofors) are a possibility, we really can't justify the expense. S0 maybe Grayston assistors might help? http://www.springassisters.co.uk/menu.htm
Reviews of users of the Grayston rubber thingies on the front of motorhomes seem on the whole, very positive. At less than £40 a pair, they might be worth a punt.
So, has any thoughts or has anyone used them on front springs?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My thoughts would be that these rubber inserts will make the front suspension much "stiffer" (by restricting the amount the spring can compress) and thereby make the ride a lot harder/harsher.

Thats not from personal knowledge, just my thoughts as thats the only way the rubbers can operate I would have thought.

At £40, like you say, worth a punt though.

Andy


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Fair point Andy. I've been in touch with BillCreer via pm after reading his thread from 2013 on spring assistors and yes, worth a punt as I've found them for £33 delivered.

Assistors http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Pair-...403663?hash=item3f45684f8f:g:ZSsAAOSwQJ5USRE2

Bill's thread http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/60-hymer-motorhomes/112968-raising-front-ride-hight-hymer-b584.html


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks a neat, simple solution. Can't see there being any downside really ...go for it!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

chilly said:


> Looks a neat, simple solution. Can't see there being any downside really ...go for it!


There is just one - convincing Mrs DfD lol :serious:.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

deefordog said:


> There is just one - convincing Mrs DfD lol :serious:.


Just tell her you need help with your droopy front end. I'm sure she'll understand >


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

chilly said:


> Just tell her you need help with your droopy front end. I'm sure she'll understand >


Wink, wink - have made an appointment at the doctors lol.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Paul

I'd be interested in getting an update when you have them fitted and have used them in anger for some trips, if you could?

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Graham - if (not when lol) they get fitted, won't get to try them out until mid June due to other commitments, sorry :frown2:.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No worries Paul, thanks :smile2:

I'm in no rush.

We are off to Poland and the Czech Republic in July and I have heard mixed reports about their roads (mind you they cant be much worse than the ones here tbh...) so might take a punt if they are easy to fit and worth it

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Bill Creer's original thread mentions fitting the assistors with the wheels on but I think this was with 15" rims, yours and ours have 16" ones. Having had a quick look at the front suspension, there's not a lot of wiggle room as the coils are right up the top under the arches. So it might be a wheels off job but will ask Bill just to clarify.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I decided to have a look at the spring assister's for my van , but all the info I could find on them suggested that they where for rear suspensions , so I emailed the manufacturers and this is the reply I got ;


Good morning

We do not recommend fitting them to the front of a vehicle. Although we have heard of this being done.



Jane Dyer
Grayston Engineering


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

deefordog said:


> Bill Creer's original thread mentions fitting the assistors with the wheels on but I think this was with 15" rims, yours and ours have 16" ones. Having had a quick look at the front suspension, there's not a lot of wiggle room as the coils are right up the top under the arches. So it might be a wheels off job but will ask Bill just to clarify.


Yes mine are 15" rims. If you managed to measure the space between the coils with the wheels on then there should be enough room to do the fitting. It's worth a try to save you the effort of removing the wheels.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

No turning back now lol. Ordered a pair off Ebay today http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Pair-...403663?hash=item3f45684f8f:g:ZSsAAOSwQJ5USRE2. Hopefully get them fitted next weekend (7/8th May) when I can get the MH down off it's front ramps and maybe a quick test drive after. If not able to get out, first outing will be mid June :frown2:.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, they're fitted, easy peasy really. Seriously, it took longer to get the two 8 tonne bottle jacks out, jack up the MH and put the jacks away than it did to fit the rubber coils -simples. Left the road wheels on, as when the front end is raised on the jacks, there's more than enough room to get into the springs.

Forgot to take before and after pics of the ride height/clearance but looks like it's up by about 1.5" (as Bill Creer mentioned). First outing will be in mid June - will be taking bottle jacks with us just in case it all goes tits up and have to take the rubbers out on site lol.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Well that was £33................................

Well spent :wink2:. Currently running tyres at 65psi on all six wheels, the same as before the assisters were fitted. Much less harshness on the front end on your average road but potholes and the like still crash through the MH. You know the sort, the ones your car just shrugs its shoulders at. Even cats' eyes before the assisters would produce harshness in the cab but no more and the MH just glides over them. No difference in handling or stability over 40 miles of twisty A and B-roads. 

Overall, very happy with result. Will post a pic of the front end clearance when we come off the levellers in the next few days.

Happy days :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Some pics showing the ride height, now at 77cm from ground to highest point on the wheel arch with the front axle at 2020kg.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Edit - post deleted, replied in wrong thread doh.


----------

